# C# fans join here!



## MrSeanKon (Dec 6, 2012)

Although I am not a professional programmer, I learned about C# in 2005.
Then I loved and I still use it. Nowdays I am trying to extend my knowledge on advanced topics.
BTW I read ANSI C and C++ books sometimes.
Beside of them talk for yourself 
 I wish to be friend with many TPU C# fans here!


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm kinda learning C (to program Atmel stuff with) but it's slooooooow for various reasons. It is very interesting though and I hope hope I can pick it up sooner or later.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2012)

I am fan of C++, but to say the truth, the speed of C# to humans, is great.
C++ needs like 6 years to be expert and whatever people throw to you, you will digest it.
C# needs like 6 months to start creating programs
C is a good language, this is why they invented C++....


----------



## MrSeanKon (Dec 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> I'm kinda learning C


You mean ANSI C?? 
Not C++ (whatever edition MFC or Visual C++ etc)...



Frick said:


> but it's slooooooow for various reasons.


I thought that C# is one of the slowest programming languages.

Aleksander of course C# is easier compared with Visual C++, MFC damn is too difficult!!


----------



## caleb (Dec 10, 2012)

Comparing C++ to C# in terms of performance is like comparing a Ferrari to a VW GOLF.
I think what he meant was that learning curve is slow.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 10, 2012)

Does C# have memory allocation?
Or translated in a more programming way: Dynamic memory?


----------



## Kreij (Dec 10, 2012)

caleb said:


> Comparing C++ to C# in terms of performance is like comparing a Ferrari to a VW GOLF.
> I think what he meant was that learning curve is slow.



The performance of a C++ and C# program completely depends upon the implementation.
One could argue that since the de-allocation of resources is completely determinist and the GC in C# is not, that you could tune a C++ program to perform better. The GC algorithms in C# are mighty close, however, and only in a performance critical application will you see a real difference.

There are advantages to both languages which really need to be assessed at design time.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Dec 27, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Does C# have memory allocation?


I think no.
But I am not 100% sure. The first editions did not support unsafe code programming such as pointers. But the latest editions of course support pointers.
On the other hand you can embed C or C++ code inside C# easily. Thus no problem


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2012)

Unsafe existed in at least Visual Studio .NET 2003 (Framework 1.1).  The unsafe keyword also existed since at least 2003.


C# handles memory allocation and garbage collection automatically.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 28, 2012)

This is really bad, because first of all you have no control of what is happening.
Second, that is not optimized with your program of choice.

C# looks more like PHP and C++ mixed


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2012)

I've never encountered problems with memory management using C#.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 28, 2012)

What if you create a 3D program, like Far Cry 3 and than lets have a talk


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?q=3D+X...21c69a0c8908b4&bpcl=40096503&biw=1360&bih=668

XNA uses a Direct3D backbone.


Terraria is probably the most successful XNA title.  It isn't 3D though.


This has nothing to do with capabilities but more that big gaming houses have always developed in C/C++ and they aren't inclined to change.  C/C++ also makes it easier to port to OpenGL for a Mac/Linux release.


----------



## parelem (Dec 28, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> This is really bad, because first of all you have no control of what is happening.
> Second, that is not optimized with your program of choice.
> 
> C# looks more like PHP and C++ mixed



If it was as unstable as you think, it wouldn't be as widely used as it is. C# is very robust, no issues with memory allocation.


I primarily work with C++/CLI and .net 4.0 but moving more towards C#. However, I use C# and the .net MF for smaller embedded devices/applications and absolutely love it.

Thinking about putting something together for a high altitude balloon mission, should be fun.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 28, 2012)

big fan of C++ 

<------------------------------right here


----------



## syeef (Dec 28, 2012)

I like C#, better than the rest of the .NET languages, but not enough to be a fan...   I am a fan of Java, maybe that is why I like C# as it looks more like Java.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2012)

If Java and C++ had a baby, it would be C#.  C# uses a virtual machine like Java but it also maintains key features of C++ (like unmanaged memory pointers and portable executable format).


----------

